# Hacked



## gawdelpus (Sep 25, 2011)

I tried to connect to "Exotic Blanks" web site ,got a message server was hacked  any more info on this ,I tried a search of forums ,but nothing found , cheers ~ John


----------



## mredburn (Sep 25, 2011)

Im afraid I got the same screen. Looks like they are off the air until the server can sort it out.


----------



## Florida Marine (Sep 25, 2011)

gawdelpus said:


> I tried to connect to "Exotic Blanks" web site ,got a message server was hacked  any more info on this ,I tried a search of forums ,but nothing found , cheers ~ John




Same...

Sucks, better hope if your a customer they keep their data secure!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 25, 2011)

I cant believe he would advertise that he did it like that.


----------



## wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

What the heck....that is truly weird. I get the same thing. My LCD started to flicker on top of that...???


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hacked with message of infected by a Trojan. Hope that doesn't spread.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 25, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Hacked with message of infected by a Trojan. Hope that doesn't spread.



Glad I looked at it on my iPad. Cause you know Mac's can't get viruses :wink:


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hacked with message of infected by a Trojan. Hope that doesn't spread.
> ...


 
Don't get too over-confident! 

http://www.appletablet.net/ipad-virus/


----------



## Finatic (Sep 25, 2011)

I can get on if I go in through Google, may be a problem here..................


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 25, 2011)

Russ, I can get on, except it does some weird screen jump.

Can get on straight away again as well


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2011)

Well folks, here is the good news and the bad news.
--- The good news - this is a kiddie script and all it can do is replace your index.php file on a web server.  The good news is that this script does not give the hackers any access to the web site itself and thus no danger to any data stored there.  This script has hit a many web servers including some of the biggest hosting sites.
--- The bad news - this is going all over, so if you have any php based web site (pretty much EVERY web site that isn't just plain pages is php) then you need to check your site to be sure you haven't been hit and check the fix below to make sure you don't get hit.

--- THE FIX  ... if you haven't gotten this yet, make sure that the permissions on your index.php is 444   (if you don't know how to do this, check with your provider but the key is that your index.php should be read only).   If you have gotten hit, replace your index.php with a backup copy and change the permissions.


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 25, 2011)

> Glad I looked at it on my iPad. Cause you know Mac's can't get viruses :wink:




Completely untrue.


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 25, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Well folks, here is the good news and the bad news.
> --- The good news - this is a kiddie script and all it can do is replace your index.php file on a web server.




There a name for this script?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a quick note to let all our customers know we do NOT store credit information on the database.  Your credit card is processed by a service that we pay for, they transfer the allotted amount to pay for your order, to us.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 25, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> > Glad I looked at it on my iPad. Cause you know Mac's can't get viruses :wink:
> 
> 
> Completely untrue.



Hence the "rolling eyes" smilely. I have been working with computers for 20+ years and I fully realize that macs can get viruses too. It was a joke, yesh!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Sep 25, 2011)

Good luck Ed! Its a shame we have to live in a world of thieves, and I'm sure you're busy as hell trying to get this fixed, (if it isnt already, I've been able to get on all day)
Have a great weekend




ed4copies said:


> Just a quick note to let all our customers know we do NOT store credit information on the database.  Your credit card is processed by a service that we pay for, they transfer the allotted amount to pay for your order, to us.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

Exotics was down for a few hours early this morning, but it is back up and running just fine. Our host provider (and it's sister company), got hacked into.  I have heard that this affected something like 10,000 sites. I think most are back up. 

LOL There is even a you tube out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDR4T-oKoM


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess my site wasn't worthy or was fixed for me without my knowledge. I did get a renewal warning, guess its time to pay up again.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 26, 2011)

i got on the site about 8:30 PM and it worked fine. had seen the hacked site early yesterday. ordered my stuff, checked out, got confirmation emails this am, etc. looks like back up and working just great.


----------



## 043Turning (Nov 9, 2011)

just tried to click on the site NOW !!  and get the follwoing 

Error code 403 Please contact the system administrator. 

Is this what others were getting or is this a new problem - Happy to discuss this off line 

P.S Going thru google Cache shows the site fine until you click off the page and the 403 Error comes back 

Mark


----------



## gawdelpus (Nov 9, 2011)

mark its working fine for me   you may need to clear your browser cache as it may be calling up old pages , cheers John


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 9, 2011)

A 403 error is a blocked page message.  I would contact Ed4Copies or PR_Princess through PM to see what the issue may be.

From wikipedia:

In the HTTP protocol used on the World Wide Web, *403 Forbidden* is an HTTP status code returned by a web server  when a user requests a web page or media that the server does not allow  them to. In other words, the server can be reached, but the server  declined to allow access to the page


----------

